# Engineers Australia- Additional Relevant skilled employment



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Today i have applied online for Engineers Australia "Standard" assessment using "CDR method " ( without ticking additional relevant skilled employment) and paid fee for this 635 AUS $.

I have more than 8 years experience , which i will claim during EOI.

I read some threads , where , ppl have mentioned that, its must to tick additional relevant skilled employment for claiming points during EOI.

Please can anybody comment on additional assessment is mandatory for more than 3 years skilled experieince or not ?


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

mfa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i have applied online for Engineers Australia "Standard" assessment using "CDR method " ( without ticking additional relevant skilled employment) and paid fee for this 635 AUS $.
> 
> ...


Additional assessment is not must but it keeps u on safe side, raise one's confidence level and should be taken. I also avoided it in the earlier time but later on I had it, took just 2 weeks extra time for seperate application.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

ZHossain said:


> Additional assessment is not must but it keeps u on safe side, raise one's confidence level and should be taken. I also avoided it in the earlier time but later on I had it, took just 2 weeks extra time for seperate application.


thanks for your assistance.

do you mean that after standard CDR assessment ( which takes approximately 13 weeks) - additional relevant skilled assessment will take further 2 weeks as it will be fast ?


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

mfa said:


> thanks for your assistance.
> 
> do you mean that after standard CDR assessment ( which takes approximately 13 weeks) - additional relevant skilled assessment will take further 2 weeks as it will be fast ?


If you don' take additional assessment along with standard assessment and apply for it seperately after getting the standard assessment result then it will take about 2 weeks.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, I also applied for standard assessment without addition skilled employment assessment.

Can I apply for this after getting CDR outcome.

If yes, wht is the procedure to apply.

I hv considered my points as below:

Age- 30
IELTS -0
Work experience - 10
Qualification - 15
State sponsership- 5

Total 60 points. 

Can anyone tell me additional skill employment is required or not for this


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Hi, I also applied for standard assessment without addition skilled employment assessment.
> 
> Can I apply for this after getting CDR outcome.
> 
> ...


1. Yes you can apply for additional assessment later on.
2. Just you will have to submit additional assessment application form, additional assessment fee and must surrender the original assessment certificate. For employment history you have to submit job reference letter (if not provided during first application).

That's all.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for you prompt reply.

I hv some doubt.

From where I can get the application form?

Also I hv to surrender the original outcome letter? 

After assessment, whether they will provide me a fresh outcome letter for assessment.

I hv not received my assessment result right now. Can I submit application right now with additional fees and CID no.

Whether it is absolutely required or can I apply for EOI without this addtional assessment


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Thank you for you prompt reply.
> 
> I hv some doubt.
> 
> ...


1. You can get the form here.
Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia
2.Yes you have to surrender.
3. Yes you will be given fresh outcome letter with same reference number but differently dated.
4. To apply right now you should contact them referring your CID number.
5. You can apply for EOI, but during application they will ask you wheather your experience is relevent or irrelevent.. To tick on relevent you should have your add assessment done (suggested by a link in EOI).

Hope you liked it.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for your reply

Also pl I want information as below if you can help. I am sure you can. I will try to apply as you advice. 


However, If I will tick on irrelevant experience, can I get 10 points for my 7 years experience. 

If additional skill employment is done, then only we can get the points of our work experience.

Pl help in this, which will be very useful to me.

Thanks


----------



## ZHossain (Nov 20, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> Also pl I want information as below if you can help. I am sure you can. I will try to apply as you advice.
> 
> ...


It's ok Mr. Viral Patel, I am trying my best to help you understand. The matter is irrelevant work experience is not counted for migration points. You can claim points for relevant work experience from DIBP even without any opinion from Assessing authority but to strengthen your claim you need to have an opinion from assessing authority.

Hit like if it was helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes it is really helpful. I will apply for additional skill employment assessment.

My application reached at EA on 5 nov 14. May be I will get result in Feb 14. 
Thank you once again.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Viral,
I too have applied for skills assesment and coincidentally I too have 7+ years of work ex.(Relevant).
The thing about assesment of skilled employment is that it strengthens your case when being reviewed by your case officer at Visa processing level but is not mandatory.However, I dont think your points will increase/decrease .


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaideep.karnik said:


> Hi Viral,
> I too have applied for skills assesment and coincidentally I too have 7+ years of work ex.(Relevant).
> The thing about assesment of skilled employment is that it strengthens your case when being reviewed by your case officer at Visa processing level but is not mandatory.However, I dont think your points will increase/decrease .


Thanks for your reply

My questions was that, can I claim points for work Experience -10 ponts without skilled employment assessment?

I think/understand with above conversation, I can claim. Is it right


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> My questions was that, can I claim points for work Experience -10 ponts without skilled employment assessment?
> 
> I think/understand with above conversation, I can claim. Is it right


Hi Viral,

As per my discussion with some of the colleagues , who have visa grant, they never applied for "additional skill assessment" . Its just a psychological factor ( that it strenghtens your case)

You can claim points without additional skill assessment.


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

mfa said:


> Hi Viral,
> 
> As per my discussion with some of the colleagues , who have visa grant, they never applied for "additional skill assessment" . Its just a psychological factor ( that it strenghtens your case)
> 
> You can claim points without additional skill assessment.



Ok. It will really help me. Have you got your Skill Assessment. Can you please share your timeline.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

Viral Patel said:


> Ok. It will really help me. Have you got your Skill Assessment. Can you please share your timeline.


MSA CDR application submitted : 23/11/2014 (Online ) ,waiting reply


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

I have 9 years work experience and I did NOT get the additional assessment from Engineers Australia (as a Chemical Engineer).

I submitted my claim to the DIAC, they reviewed it and found everything was ok.

It really depends, if you are not sure that your experience could be counted as relevant (because your roles are somewhat hybrid), I recommend you to go ahead and pay the fee for additional assessment to EA. If you feel you have strong proof that all your experience is relevant you don't need to pay for the additional assessment.


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Assessment about working experience*

Hello friends,

I have submitted my CDR application along with additional relevant skilled employment (14th Nov.2014). Any idea how long does it take for the assessment outcome? Mine is still under QUEUED FOR ASSESSMENT.

Can we fast track the relevant skilled employment embodied with the CDR as well? if yes, then kindly address how? I checked out in my portal but I didn't saw any option regarding that.

Another question I'd like to ask is that, does EA gives assessment having your work exp decreased as they may not find it suitable. For instance, total of 6 yrs of working exp decreased to 4 yrs. I have heard that from a friend who did his assessment from ACS. His working exp was considered of 8 yrs although he was having 10 yrs. Do EA follow the same tactics in some cases? 

Kindly suggest.
Jay


----------



## Dipti89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I got EA outcome letter in November 2016.
Despite having relevant work experience, the number of years of experience was not mentioned in the outcome letter.
My work experience was not assessed due to unavailability of the third party document
So I couldn't claim any points against my application.

I have again submitted application for reassessment (paid for it)
Assessor has asked to provide third party evidence of my employment
They are not accepting Form 16 or ITR-V as a third party proof
Till now I have provided:
1. Offer Letter
2. Promotion Letter
3. Experience Letter
4. Referral Letter
5. Salary Slips
6. Form 16
7. ITR-V (IT Return)

But, EA want Form 26S only 
Income from my first employment was not under tax slab, so income transaction details, as well as Employer's name and TAN details are not reflecting in the Form 26AS.
I have also given PF statement (But it does not contain Employer's name on it)
As per MSA booklet page 29, Third party evidence document should reflect Company's name

I have Income tax acknowledgment from Indian Income Tax Authority. Will it serve the purpose (It does not contain Employer's name)

Please suggest a way out from this problem

I have only next week to arrange documents or else I won't be able to claim 5 points despite having 3+ years experience


Dipti
From India


----------

